# Question About A Replacement Phone.



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I just got a CLNR Charge. The screen is really dark and the auto brightness doesn't seem to work. I love my old Charge but the problem i had was it wouldn't charge. I had to keep swapping batteries. Anyone have any problems with CLNR's?

The white sticker behind the battery is the same with the exception of one thing. The old one shows 11.03 and the new one shows 11.05.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a CLNR Charge and haven't had any issues with it aside from the universal data droppage bug.. however that's just me, I have heard of sensor bugs which it sounds like you have and why the auto brightness won't work but only on the leaked GB builds.. if the screen won't brighten or has issues with the auto sensors you may need to get it replaced, it couldn't hurt to take it into VZ and see what they'll do about it

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

If you turn auto brightness off and turn the brightness up manually that doesn't help?


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Go to a corporate store and talk to one of the people there about the issue you're seeing. If you haven't sent back your old phone yet, take it with you as well so you can show them the difference between the two.


----------



## jason821 (Jul 8, 2011)

I called Verizon today. They are sending out another replacement. Hope I get lucky and get a decent one.


----------

